# مقدمة عن السيارات



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*:73:
 مقدمة عن السيارات-المهندس خالد صبحي الكيلاني
يمكن تصنيف السيارات من حيث الغرض منها إلى ثلاث مجموعات :

* المجموعة الأولى : يدخل فيها كل السيارات المخصصة لنقل الركاب , بما فيها الأوتوبيسات ..
* المجموعة الثانية : ويدخل فيها عربات النقل واللوارى التى قد تجهز وفقاً لاستخدماتها .
* المجموعة الثالثة : ويدخل فيها المركبات الخاصة , مثل العربات ذات الأوناش , التى تستخدم على نطاق واسع فى مجالات الصناعة والتشييد والبناء .

وبالرغم من تعدد الأغراض التى تستخدم من أجلها السيارات , إلا أن هذه السيارات جميعها تعمل بنظرية واحدة .

و الوحدة المختصة بتوليد القوى فى السيارة هي محرك الإحتراق الداخلى الذى يغذى بالوقود السائل (البنزيت أو زيت الديزل) , فيمده بالقدرة اللازمة للمحرك , وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك , عن طريق مجموعات نقل الحركة (الدبرياج , صندوق التروس , عمود الكردان , الكرونة , مجموعة إدارة المحاور) إلى العجلات المديرة - إما من العجلتين الأماميتين , أو إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين .

ويتكون هيكل السيارة( الشاسيه) أومجموعات الحركة (الإطار المعدنى , المحاور , ومجموعة التعليق , والعجلات , وجهاز القيادة والتوجيه , والفرامل , ومجموعة العادم , ) .

. مقدمة عن كيفية عمل المحرك
عند إحتراق الوقود داخل المحرك تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة بالوقود مباشرة إلى طاقة حركية . ففى أثناء عملية الإحتراق تتكون الغازات التى تأخذ فى التمدد فى كل إتجاه مسببة نشوء ضغط عالى . ويستفاد من هذا الضغط العالى ميكانيكياً فى تحريك الأجزاء والمكونات المختلفة للمحرك .

والشكل التالى يوضح المكونات الرئيسية لمحرك بنزين ( رباعى الأشواط ) :









يختلط الوقود السائل بالهواء ويذرى جزئياً فى المغذى (الكاربوراتير ) , فى جميع محركات البنزين , ثم يسحب ( يشفط ) هذا الخليط إلى الأسطوانات - نتيجة لتحرك الكباسات إلى أسفل - حيث يشتعل داخلها بواسطة شموع الشرر (البوجيهات).

حيث ينزلق كل كباس (بيستون) داخل أسطوانة نتيجة دفع الغازات الممتدة له , فيضغط هو بالتالى على العمود المرفقى (الكرنك) ناقلاً إليه الحركة عن طريق ذراع التوصيل (البيل) . وبذلك تتحول الحركة الترددية للكباس إلى حركة دورانية فى العمود المرفقى .
وتزود الكباسات بحلقات ( شنابر) لزيادة الإحكام بين الكباسات وبين جدران الأسطوانات ، ومنع إلتصاقها ( زرجنتها ) ببعضها البعض .
وتتصل النهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل (البيل) بالكباس بواسطة بنز الكباس الذى يمكنها من الحركة الدائرية كذلك .
وتركب الحدافة (الفولان) فى مؤخرة العمود المرفقى , وهى تعمل على تنظيم وسلامة دوران المحرك , كما أنها تجهز بإطار مسنن (ترس) للتعشيق بالترس الصغير ( البنيون ) الخاص بمبدئ الحركة (المارش) . ويطلق على مجموعة الكباس وبنز الكباس وذراع التوصيل والعمود المرفقى والحدافة , اسم مجموعة العمود المرفقى .
ويتم التحكم بوساطة الصمامات فى دخول خليط الوقود والهواء إلى الأسطوانات وخروج الغازات المحترقة منها , وتتحرك الصمامات عن طريق عمود الكامات (الحدبات) الموجود عادة فى علبة المرفق . وتكوّن الصمامات وعمود الكامات ووسيلة إدارته ما يعرف باسم مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك .
ويغلق قاع علبة المرفق بحوض الزيت ( الكارتير) الذى يعمل فى الوقت نفسه على الاحتفاظ بالزيت اللازم للتزييت . ويتصل هذا الحوض بعلبة المرفق إتصالاً محكماً يكفل عدم تسرب الزيت من سطح الاتصال .
أما المولد (الدينامو) فيوجد خارج جسم المحرك ويستمد منه حركته . وعندما يدور المحرك بسرعته الكافية يعمل المولد على الإمداد بتيار الإشعال , وتغذية بقية مستهلكات التيار , وشحن البطارية الإختزانية .
وأما مبدئ الحركة (المارش) فعبارة عن متور كهربائى صغير يبرز منه - عند تشغيله - ترس صغير( بنيون) يعشق بالإطار المسنن المركب بالحدافة ويديره , فتدور بالتالى مجموعة العمود المرفقى كلها .
ويطلق على أعلى موضع للكباس فى الأسطوانة اسم النقطة الميتة العليا , بينما يعرف أدنى موضع له باسم النقطة الميتة السفلى , والمسافة المقطوعة بين هذين الموضعين هو شوط الكباس (المشوار) . ويسمى الحجم المزاح فى هذا الشوط باسم إزاحة الكباس (الإزاحة).







والشوط هو حركة الكباس مرة واحدة من إحدى النقطتين الميتتين إلى النقطة الميتة الأخرى . أما حيز الإنضغاط فهو الحيز المحصور بين الكباس وهو فى النقطة الميتة العليا وبين رأس الأسطوانة .

وفى حيز الإنضغاط ينضغط خليط الوقود والهواء عندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى , ثم يشتعل بالشرارة الكهربية .
والشوط فى المحرك الرباعى (ذى الدورة الرباعية الأشواط) هو المسافة المقطوعة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة السفلى (أو العكس) .
وفى كل شوط يدور العمود المرفقى بمقدار نصف لفة . وتقطع فى الدورة التامة الأشواط الأربعة التالية :

شوط السحب (الشفط) :
يسحب الكباس معه - فى أثناء تحركه إلى أسفل - خليط الوقود والهواء عن طريق صمام السحب المفتوح . فى حين يكون صمام العادم مغلقاً , ويغلق صمام السحب بمجرد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , وبذلك ينتهى الشوط الأول . وفى هذه الحالة يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم نصف لفة .

شوط الإنضغاط :
ينضغط خليط الوقود والهواء عندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى للوصول إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , فى حين يكون الصمامان مغلقين , وعندئذ يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم لفة كاملة .
شوط القدرة (الاحتراق) :
يتم الإشعال بعد لحظات من وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , فيحترق الخليط المنضغط , وتتمدد الغازات بفعل الحرارة الناتجة من الاحتراق , فتدفع الكباس إلى أسفل , بينما يظل الصمامان مغلقين . وحينئذ يكون العمود المرفقى قد دار بمقدار لفة ونصف اللفة .
شوط العادم :

يتحرك الكباس - بعد إنجاز عمله - إلى أعلى , اتجاه النقطة الميتة العليا , دافعاً أمامه الغازات المحترقة لكسحها خارج الأسطوانة عن طريق صمام العادم المفتوح .

وبمجرد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا يغلق صمام العادم , ويفتح فى الوقت نفسه صمام السحب , وفى هذه الحالة يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم لفتين كاملتين .

ولتحقيق أقصى إستفادة ممكنة من الوقود , وللحصول على أحسن أداء , ينبغى عدم فتح أو غلق الصمامات , أو أو إجراء عملية الإشعال عندما يكون الكباس فى أى من النقطتين الميتتين , العليا والسفلى . ولكفالة الأداء الجيد للمحرك - حتى السرعات العالية - ينبغى , فى شوط السحب أن يكون صمام السحب مفتوحاً جزئياً قبل أن يبدأ الكباس فى التحرك إلى أسفل .

ومن الضرورى إجراء ذلك لضمان ملء الأسطوانة بالكامل من الخليط الجديد دون أن تعترض طريقه أى عوائق أو إختناقات - حتى عند أقصى سرعة للكباس .

كما أن للوصول إلى أداء جيد للمحرك عند السرعات العالية , يلزم إدخال أكبر شحنة من الخليط فى الأسطوانة , ولذلك يظل صمام السحب مفتوحاً عدة لحظات بعد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , أى حتى عند بداية حركة الكباس إلى أعلى , لكفالة ملء الأسطوانة بأقصى شحنة ممكنة من خليط الوقود والهواء الذى يتجه دائماً إلى أعلى نتيجة طاقته الحركية .

ويحدث المثل فى نهاية شوط العادم , فيفتح صمام العادم جزئياً قبل نهاية شوط القدرة , أى قبل وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , ليسمح للغازات التى ما زالت تحت ضغط , بالتحرر بسرعة والهرب من العادم . ونتيجة لذلك يدفع الكباس الغازات المحترقة بأدنى ضغط مضاد (الذى يعتبر فقداً فى القدرة ) .

وللتخلص من الغازات المتبقية بعد إتمام شوط العادم يظل صمام العادم مفتوحاُ بعد أن يترك الكباس موضع النقطة الميتة العليا , أى فى الوقت نفسه الذى يكون فيه صمام السحب مفتوحاً .

وبذلك يتم كسح فراغ الإحتراق بأقل فقد ممكن فى خليط الوقود والهواء الجديد المعد للإحتراق .
. مكونات المحرك

1ً . مجموعة العمود المرفقى (الكرنك)

تتكون مجموعة العمود المرفقى أساساً من :







ويعمل العمود المرفقى على تحويل الحركة الترددية للكباسات - إلى أعلى و أسفل - إلى حركة دورانية .

وتوضع الحدافة على مؤخرة العمود المرفقى , والغرض منها موازنة الصدمات الناتجة عن الإنعكاسات المستمرة لحركة الكباسات , متيحة للمحرك سلامة وانتظام دورانه.

وإلى جانب ذلك فهى تعمل على التغلب على النقط الميتة للكباسات , كما يركب عليها الطوق المسنن (ترس الفولان) المستخدم للتعشيق مع الترس الصغير (البنيون) الخاص بمبدئ الحركة (المارش) .

وتستند النهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل على محور المرفق , بينما تتصل نهايته الصغرى (رأس بتمان ) ببنز الكباس .

والنهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل مقسمة إلى جزئين , متصلين ببعضها البعض بمسمارين , حتى يمكن تركيبها وربطها حول نصفى سبيكة المحمل (كرسى التحميل) الموجودين على محور المرفق .

وعند إجراء الإصلاحات ينبغى بذل عناية خاصة لضبط استقامة أذرع التوصيل حتى تكون محاور بنوز الكباسات موازية تماماً لمحاور المرفق , وإلا انزلقت الكباسات بميل فى أسطوانتها مؤدية إلى التآكل الشديد والإلتصاق بها (القفش) .

ويمكن إدراك هذا العطل بوضوح عندما يصدر المحرك أصواتاً شديدة .

وتستخدم الكباسات المصنوعة من المعادن الخفيفة على نطاق واسع فى مجال هندسة السيارات . وتتميز هذه الكباسات بحسن أدائها فى درجات الحرارة العليا .

ويتكون الجزء العلوى للكباس من رأس الكباس ومنطقة الحلقات (حلقات الكباس) , بينما يتكون الجزء السفلى منه من جذع الكباس وبه الصرتان , وتركب بالكباس فى المعتاد ثلاث حلقات , الغرض منها المحافظة على ضغط الغازات المتولد من الاحتراق .

وبعد تركيب هذه الحلقات فى الأسطوانات ينبغى التأكد من أن وجه كل حلقة يلامس جدار أسطوانته بأنتظام وإحكام , وينبغى الإهتمام بدقة إزواج حلقات الكباس بمجاريها وأنها على استقامة واحدة فى الإتجاه المحورى حتى لا يسمح بتسرب خليط الوقود والهواء مباشرة عن طريق جذع الكباس .







وعند تركيب حلقات الكباس يراعى بصفة خاصة منع حدوث أى تغيير فى شكلها الخارجى حتى لا يؤثر ذلك على جودة تلامسها , ولذلك يوصى باستخدام الزردية لتركيبها .

ويتم تثبيت حلقات الكباس فى مواضعها بالمسامير خشية أن تتمدد الوصلات وتنفرج عند مرورها بفتحات الأسطوانة , مسببة تلفيات كبيرة . وعند تركيب حلقات الكباس ينبغى تفادى صدمها , أو الطرق عليها أو إفرادها بشدة .

ويستخدم كذلك (فى المحركات الرباعية الأشواط ) حلقات لتنظيم (كسح) الزيت . وهى تشبه حلقات الكباس , غير أنها أتخن منها قليلاً , علاوة على وجود مجارى حلقية ذوات ثقوب أو مثقبات (فتحات) تتوسط أسطحها الحلقية المنزلقة .







وتؤدى إلى فتحات تصريف الزيت الموجودة بجذع الكباس . ونتيجة لذلك يعود الزيت الزائد من جدران الأسطوانة إلى الكباس من الداخل دون الإخلال بطبقة الزيت الرقيقة اللازمة للتزييت .

والغرض من بنز الكباس نقل الحركة من الكباس إلى ذراع التوصيل (البيل) . ويتم توصيل الكباس بذراع التوصيل إما بتثبيت البنز بالنهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل (رأس بتمان ) ودورانه داخل الصرتين . أو بتثبيته بالصرتين ودوران النهاية الصغرى حوله .
. مكونات المحرك*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 أكتوبر 2010)

÷لا بك أخي الكريم 
الموضوع مكرر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153568.html


----------

